# Where to get CRC Heavy Duty Silicone Spray



## Regisiew (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anybody know where to get CRC Heavy Duty Silicone Spray? Is it possible to get at Wal-Mart, Target, or Kmart? Thanks!


----------



## crazyasianskills (Feb 1, 2009)

SERIOUSLY?? ANOTHER ONE??


----------



## maxcube (Feb 1, 2009)

I bought mine at the auto section of Walmart. $3.


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 1, 2009)

so are you absolutely sure that you can get them at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Odin (Feb 1, 2009)

OMFG DUDE WE ANSWERD THIS QUESTION SO MANY TIMES what the F*** dude are you just doing this to get your post count high or something?


----------



## maxcube (Feb 1, 2009)

Well it was at the Walmart that _I_ went to.

But really...just go and see.

EDIT: I agree with Odin too =(


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 1, 2009)

okay thanks do you happen to know if they have them at Kmart?


----------



## maxcube (Feb 1, 2009)

OMGWTF2L

EDIT: JUST GO AND SEE


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 1, 2009)

what? my mom says she doesnt want to drive to walmart lol


----------



## Odin (Feb 1, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> what? my mom says she doesnt want to drive to walmart lol



No they dont have it at K-mart or wallmart, the lube is in you head man, just like the aliens man


----------



## maxcube (Feb 1, 2009)

call them

(message too short)


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 1, 2009)

no but seriously do they sell them at kmart?


----------



## Odin (Feb 1, 2009)

yes you can get it at K-mat but im not sure about kmart.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 1, 2009)

Look in the Yellow Pages and call them. 
Unless someone goes to the EXACT K-Mart that you go to, no one will know.
Who knows, they might or might not have it, they might be out of stock. Call.


----------



## minsarker (Feb 1, 2009)

What the heck is wrong with you?

In all 10 thousand previous thread you made someone has told you you can get CRC at any hardware based store and maybe even walmart and kmart and now you ask...

And all stores differ so ours may have it but yours may not. If your too lazy to drive down or call them then just drop the cube and give up. You seem like the kid that wants everything spoon fed to him.

Do you even know how to solve the cube? (Serious question) Because if you dont, I sure dont want to log on for the three weeks in which you try to learn how....


----------



## Regisiew (Feb 1, 2009)

yes and definitely better than 50 seconds


----------



## maxcube (Feb 1, 2009)

better than 26 seconds?


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, what a coicidence, exactly your average. I'll join in, better than 17? With Petrus?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 1, 2009)

i got it at walmart, i wouldnt be surprised if it was at kmart too, but dont take my word for it


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 1, 2009)

So how about you put forth even the least amount of effort to find out this questions answer on your own, and quit adding to the mass of worthless repetitive crap accumulating on this forum.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice average Sn3kyPandaMan!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> Does anybody know where to get CRC Heavy Duty Silicone Spray? Is it possible to get at Wal-Mart, Target, or Kmart? Thanks!



I have been as calm as can be about your questions...but...SEARCH THROUGH THE FORUMS BEFORE YOU F***ING POST!!!!

Get it at walmart in the automotive section...they also have jig-a-loo.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 1, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Nice average Sn3kyPandaMan!



=], Thank you, you just improved my mood.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > Nice average Sn3kyPandaMan!
> ...



Can't wait to see when you are as god as Erik  I know you will be!


----------



## minsarker (Feb 1, 2009)

Alright thats it...

I have tried to be nice to you and I asked you your time and you respond with "a lot better than 50 seconds"

So I'm slow at a Rubik's cube and maybe in some people's eyes complete crap but atleast I'm not the dumbest person in the world...

Atleast I dont make ten useless threads a day...

Atleast I dont ask the same questions multiple times....

Atleast I dont post here and cry and such about a noise or a lubrication question when we clearly tell you just go try....

And last but not least, show me a video of you solving....

There is no way that you are "a lot" better than 50 seconds if you never heard of CRC or breaking in a cube or how to lube a cube....

And if by some chance you are a lot better than 50 and don't know any of that stuff....you really have some issues...


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 1, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > maxcube said:
> ...



You sir, are pleasant. Seriously. I don't know how to say that more without making it seem as though I'm in love with you, So I won't go on. Let's just say, you're my buddy. Mkay?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



Mkay


----------



## maxcube (Feb 1, 2009)

minsarker said:


> So I'm slow at a Rubik's cube and maybe in some people's eyes complete crap...


50 seconds is not slow =] 


minsarker said:


> And last but not least, show me a video of you solving....


I cant wait to see that. 


minsarker said:


> And if by some chance you are a lot better than 50 and don't know any of that stuff....you really have some issues...


Yup.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 1, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know where to get CRC Heavy Duty Silicone Spray? Is it possible to get at Wal-Mart, Target, or Kmart? Thanks!
> ...



Even better, they're right the f**k beside each other.

How do I know? I walked into 5 random walmarts in SC, went to the Auto section (after picking up a storebought cube! ) and saw Jig-A-Loo and CRC beside each other...

CRC is ~$2
Jig-A-Loo is ~$5

Now STFU, n00b.


----------



## royzabeast (Apr 23, 2009)

I cant find it at Walmart!?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 23, 2009)

Go to the automotive section. Go to the lubricant aisle (there will just be a ton of spray cans).


----------



## bobbake4 (Feb 26, 2010)

So I can get it at Walmart?

Is that the American thing to do...


----------



## TicTacChill (Sep 4, 2010)

Odin said:


> yes you can get it at K-mat but im not sure about kmart.



Chill out for the bump my first post in this forum.


anyway there are no walmart near where i live and i live in the United States.


Is CRC heavy duty silicone spray available in automotive stores? any chain brands i should specifically go to? Also is this spray available at KMart


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2010)

TicTacChill said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > yes you can get it at K-mat but im not sure about kmart.
> ...



Go to your stores and if you see this can, you got it


----------



## TicTacChill (Sep 4, 2010)

Any famous chains stores besides walmart that you can suggest?


----------



## will6680 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hardware store! There you cal also find Jigaloo and other lubes.


----------



## Khartaras (Sep 4, 2010)

Why the unnecessary wave of bumps that I am continuing?


----------

